#  Vorstellungen >   Brauche eine Erklärung >

## Pamela1975

Hall Leute, 
ich bräuchte dringend eine Erklärung, da sich mein Hausarzt irgendwie Sorgen um mich macht ich ihn aber nicht so ganz verstanden habe. Also, bei meiner Blutuntersuchung hat er herausgefunden, dass ich einen CRP (C-reakt.Prot.) von 3,43 mg/dL habe und dieser Wert sollte nicht über 0,5 liegen. Aber was bedeutet das? Wie kann ich diesen Wert beeinflußen und senken? Bitte, wer kennt sich aus und kann mir helfen.

----------


## StarBuG

Hallo Pamela 
Herzlich Willkommen hier bei uns im Forum  :Zwinker:  
Wenn dein CRP leicht erhöht ist, hast du wahrscheinlich einen leichten Infekt oder hast vor kurzem einen Infekt durchgemacht. 
Auf jeden Fall ist das nichts, worüber du dir Sorgen machen solltest.
Und auch dein Hausarzt wird sich da keine weiteren Sorgen machen, denke ich  :Zwinker:  
Liebe Grüße und noch viel Spaß bei uns 
Michael

----------


## mämchen

Hallo Pamela      :shy_flower:  ,
herzlich willkommen hier im Forum.  
Mit diesen Werten selbst kann ich nichts anfangen, aber wenn die Zahlen so stimmen, wie du sie geschrieben hast, ist das ja ein sieben!fach erhöhter Wert! Starbug denkt an einen Infekt, wie fühlst du dich denn? Oder hat dein Arzt weitere Andeutungen gemacht? 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## lucy230279

hallo pamela, 
auch von mir ein herzliches willkommen in unserem supernetten forum.  :e_jumping_1:  
viel spaß und fühl dich wohl bei uns. :roll_1:

----------


## StarBuG

> ist das ja ein sieben!fach erhöhter Wert!

 Ein CRP von 3 ist ein niedriger CRP.
Wenn ich den Verlauf kennen würde, und wüsste, das er nicht weiter ansteigt, wäre es ein Virusinfekt. 
Bei bakteriellen Infekten steigt der CRP auch schon mal auf Werte >20  :Zwinker:

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Pamela! 
Herzlich Willkommen hier bei Patientenfragen.net und viel Spaß in unserer netten Runde!*  *Zu Deiner Frage mit dem CRP: 
Ich kann mich Micha nur anschließen, ein Wert von ca. 3 bei CRP ist nichts superauffälliges. Mein CRP wandert auch immer mal hoch und wieder runter, ich habe öfter mal mit Infekten zu tun oder auch Entzündungen an der Haut, und dann geht der CRP auch immer hoch. 
Also, laß es einfach in 2 Monaten oder auch früher, wie Du magst, kontrollieren und dann wird Dir Dein Hausarzt vielleicht auch mehr dazusagen können, wenn es dann einen 2. Wert gibt. 
Viele Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

> einen CRP (C-reakt.Prot.) von 3,43 mg/dL habe und dieser Wert sollte nicht über 0,5 liegen.

 Hallo, Michael,
ich sagte ja, den Wert kenn ich nicht, ich bin von Pamelas Aussage, der Wert solle lt. Arzt nicht über 0,5 liegen ausgegangen. Deshalb hab ich ja gesagt: wenn die Zahlen so stimmen!
Aber ich habe gelernt. Ausdrücklich: ohne mich auf den Schlips getreten zu fühlen werd ich mich bei sowas künftig besser raushalten. 
Liebe Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Teetante

*Hi Ute! 
Äh, hast Du Dich irgendwie angegriffen gefühlt? 
Macht doch nix, wenn Du von dem Wert keine Ahnung hast und feststellst, daß er dann ja um das 7fache erhöht ist. Das ist ja nun nix Schlimmes, daß Du hier mitschreibst, auch wenn Du den speziellen Wert nicht kennst! 
Ich habe hier auch nur meine eigenen Erfahrungen mit dem CRP beschrieben, ich kenne den Wert aber auch aus meinem Berufsleben. 
Liebe Grüße, Andrea*

----------


## mämchen

Hallo, Andrea, 
nee, ich hab ja ausdrücklich geschrieben, dass ich mich nicht angeriffen/auf den Schlips getreten fühle. Einfach nur, wenn man es nicht weiß, soll man sich raushalten. - Davon abgesehen sieht es für mich immer noch so aus: wenn  der Arzt behauptet, bis 0,5 sei ein Wert normal ist 3,43 eben siebenfach erhöht oder der Arzt hat Pamela halt was falsches erzählt! Lasst mich nicht dumm sterben, erklärt es mir!!! 
Grinsende Grüße 
Ute

----------


## Domino

Hallo Pamela, 
herzlich Willkommen im Forum. 
Kann mich der Meinung der anderen anschließen, dass Dein CRP nicht bersorgniserregend ist. Solltest es aber in ein paar Wochen noch mal kontrollieren lassen. Schau doch mal unter http://www.netdoktor.at/laborwerte/f...system/crp.htm 
Servus Domino

----------


## quaks

Hallo mämchen 
der CRP und die Zahl der Leukozyten sind die sogenannten Entzündungswerte, die Hinweise (aber keine 100 %ige Sicherheit) auf eine bakterielle Infektion geben.  
Wie der Wert genau zu interpretieren ist kann man aus dem Wert allein schlecht sagen. Wenn du mit einer "Erkältung" zum arzt gehst und dein CRP bei 3 liegt,  dann ist der deutlich erhöht und er wird dir vermutlich ein Antibiotikum aufschreiben, weil es kein viraler sondern ein bakterieller Infekt ist. 
Wenn du eigentlich gesund fühlst und nur nen Check beim Arzt machst und dein CRP dann bei 3 liegt - kann das alles mögliche bedeuten. 
Zum einen könnte es sein, dass du grad nen Infekt hinter dir hattest - der CRP reagiert nen bischen träge und könnte noch erhöht sein.
Oder auch so Hautsachen wie Andrea schrieb - sind ja auch entzündliche Prozesse und können de n CRP  steigen lassen.  
Du hast natürlich recht 3 ist ein deutlich erhöhter Wert aber er ist nicht arg dramatisch hoch. (hab mal ne lister gefunden - 1-5 leichte lokale Infektion, 5-10 schwere lokale Infektion, >10 schwere Erkrankung)  Wobei man allerdings nicht immer von der Höhe auf die Schwere der Infektion schließen kann - wie meistens  :Zwinker:  . Aber richtig bewerten kann man den Wert nur wenn man mind. den Grund für die Blutuntersuchung und die Beschwerden kennt. 
Hoffe das war so richtig.   
lg Sandra

----------


## mämchen

Danke Sandra, für die ausführliche Erklärung, das hilft mir ein bißchen weiter, 
ganz liebe Grüße                :shy_flower:   
Ute

----------


## Stiefelchen

Hallo ihr lieben, 
was den CRP angeht kann ich euch aus meiner eigenen Erfahrung berichten, ich hatte schon durch mein Rheuma schon einen CRP von 40.0 da meinte mein rheuma doc das die entzündung zwar aktiv sei aber nicht besorgnis erregend, erst als mein CRP dann auf 168,0 war meint er das es ein starker schub sein müsse da sonst der CRP nicht so hoch wäre. 
der CRP ist der empfindlichste enzündungswert in unserem körper, er zeigt die kleinste entzündung im körper an im gegensatz zum BSG und den Leukos.
selbst wenn du dir morgens beim zähneputzen das zahnfleisch verletzt und es sich nur ganz leicht entzündet (dir noch nicht mal probs macht) reagiert der CRP wert. 
in dem fall von 3,43 kann man sagen; ja der wert ist erhöht und sollte kontrolliert werden, aber NEIN es nicht beunruhigend solange sich der patient dabei nicht schlecht fühlt!! 
also wie schon die meisten alle sagten, lass den blutwert auf jeden fall nach ca. 4 bis 6 wochen erneut kontrollieren. 
weitere ausführungen von wenn und hätte und aber würden nur zur verwirrung führen *lächel* 
Pamela,
laß uns doch wissen wie dein kontroll wert ausgefallen ist, und solltest du irgendwelche symtome zwischenzeitlich bekommen dann gehst du eben früher zu deinem arzt!!! 
ganz lieben gruß und noch herzlich willkommen bei uns hier
stiefelchen - elke

----------


## quaks

@stiefelchen - kann es grad sein, dass wir von unterschiedlichen masseinheiten reden? 
wenn pamela von einem Grenzwert von 0,5 spricht - dann sind mg/dl
bei deinen wert von 168 würde ich eher auf mg/l tippen. 
Ein Wert von 168 mg/dl  - erscheint mir utopisch. 
Oder lieg ich da falsch? 
lg Sandra

----------


## Stiefelchen

hallo quaks, 
das glaub ich dir das dies für dich utopisch klingt, aber auf meinem laborzettel stehen die gleichen masseinheiten.
bei mg/l  ist der höchstwert 5,0 und bei mg/dl ist der höchst wert 0,5. 
allerdings kommt es auch auf die erkrankung an unter der man einen erhöhten CRP hat, und da die ärzte ja wissen das dass CRP der empfindlichste wert ist wird je nach erkrankung auch eine andere obergrenze festgelegt. 
bei uns rheumatikern kommt es nur sehr selten vor das der crp mal in der norm ist, kommt zwar auch auf die rheuma form an, aber die rheumatologen sehen das ganz locker. 
mein hausarzt ist internist und hat noch einige fachtitel, er hat mal 2 jahre auf der rheuma station im kh gearbeitet, daher macht er sich auch keinen kopf wenn er meine crp werte sieht, er fragt nur ab und an wie die schmerzen sind, er wurde allerdings sehr schnell und zückte sofort eine krankenhaus einweisung als mein BSG bei 135 / zu nicht mehr ermittelbar war, da bestand dann lebensgefahr, ansonsten sind meine BSG werte im bereich von 30 / 40 bis  40 / 60 da heißt es dann nur: naja, sie haben einen leichten schub und das war es (hier sind die höchst norm werte für weibliche personen 10 / 20). 
also immer im hinterkopf behalten, wie aussagekräftig entzündungswerte sind, in bezug auf krank seinm kommt darauf an ob man an einer chronischen erkrankung leidet, ob man derzeit sich krank fühlt und/oder körperliche probleme hat oder ob man sich pudel wohl fühlt. und dannach reagieren bisher auch alle meine ärzte, sobald sie hören das ich unter anderem PSA Psoriasis Artrithis (rheuma) habe, mit verdacht auf Kollagenose und Lupus (auch rheuma-formen), das ich Hashimoto hab (schilddrüsenentzündung), Asthma und noch so einiges anderes, relativiert sich bei den ärzten solch ein CRP von 40 ganz schnell, sie werden schlagartig ruhiger und sagen häufig: ja dann OK. 
drum wie auch michael und teetante auch schon sagten, bei dem wert von 3 noch kein grund sich sorgen zu machen, und meine aufforderung das wenn pamela was merken sollte vorzeitg zum arzt gehen und nicht dann die 4-6 wochen abwarten zur kontrolle. 
sandra, ich hoffe ich konnte es dir gut genug erklären, fällt mir manchmal schwer die richtigen worte zu treffen.
ich wünsche dir alles gute
bis bald gruß
elke

----------

